# UK Spouse Visa Supporting Documents (SU07/12 form)



## Ealingguy (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi there,

I was looking for a bit of help and wondering if anyone would be able answer any of the following questions.

My fiancée is currently getting ready to submit a UK Spouse Visa (I’m UK, my fiancée is American) we have written a commentary and included the following for the Visa Supporting Documents:

My Notarised passport
My Birth Cert
Some early email exchanges and Skype logs
A list of all the flights we have taken from our flyer points records (13 so far)
Notification of intent to marry from the civil authorities
Records of purchasing rings
Letter of employment stating length of time (3 years) and perm contract
My linkedin profile
Copies of my payslip certified by the legal team
Evidence of her being added to my bank account as joint owner
Last 6 months bank statements 
Property details 
(inc house advert, copy of deeds, letter from mortgage provider, land registry printout, electoral role, 6 months utilities bills)
Photo of us together
Evidence of us meeting each other families 
Photos of engagement party

So we would be grateful of answers to the following: 
Are there any other areas we should cover?

Do we need to also submit a SU07/12 sponsorship undertaking form as well?

She has made her biometric appointment in the US (Seattle) and is being asked to send documents to New York office, does that seem right? I thought it was Sheffield England
Also
What should she include in her info she send?


Many thanks in advance,


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ealingguy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was looking for a bit of help and wondering if anyone would be able answer any of the following questions.
> 
> ...


You only need a plain photo copy of the UK citizen's passport. The birth certificate is unnecessary.



> Some early email exchanges and Skype logs


You need to show that you have kept in contact during your whole relationship. 1-2 log pages for every 6 months of your relationship will suffice.



> A list of all the flights we have taken from our flyer points records (13 so far)


You'll need to show actual itineraries or boarding passes.



> Notification of intent to marry from the civil authorities
> Records of purchasing rings


Fine, plus any other receipts for things like flowers, invitations, dress, provisional booking for a pub celebration.




> Letter of employment stating length of time (3 years) and perm contract


Should also include what you are currently making.


> My linkedin profile


Unnecessary.



> Copies of my payslip certified by the legal team


If applying under Category A you need 6 monthly pay slips of £1550/month or more.



> Evidence of her being added to my bank account as joint owner
> Last 6 months bank statements


Bank statements must show the corresponding pay slips being deposited.



> Property details
> (inc house advert, copy of deeds, letter from mortgage provider, land registry printout, electoral role, 6 months utilities bills)


If you own the house you need either the deed or land registry document and 1 council tax or other bill. The rest is unnecessary. Deed or land registry proves you own it, a bill proves you actually live there.




> Photo of us together
> Evidence of us meeting each other families
> Photos of engagement party


Include 10-15 photos throughout your relationship.



> So we would be grateful of answers to the following:
> Are there any other areas we should cover?


Has she included proof of her employment? They have recently added a question about the applicant's current employment.



> Do we need to also submit a SU07/12 sponsorship undertaking form as well?


No.



> She has made her biometric appointment in the US (Seattle) and is being asked to send documents to New York office, does that seem right? I thought it was Sheffield England


All settlement visas are processed in Sheffield which is where she should send her application.


> Also
> What should she include in her info she send?


Her passport, 2 passport photos, her biometric receipt, a sample itinerary of when she would like to travel, a paid for return waybill and envelope so her documents can be returned to her.


----------



## Ealingguy (Apr 23, 2014)

Nyclon

Thanks you are a star, we will take all those points on board. 

Would you also be able to answer:


not sure what ‘If applying under Category A’ means or what else it could be but I clear that amount. Where is that set or shown?

Also the address to send the completed documents to is unclear, I did think it was:


SETTLEMENT APPLICATIONS should be sent to: International Operations and Visas, 6 Millsands, Vulcan House, Sheffield, S3 8NH, United Kingdom



However her (applicant) bio appointment confirmation has the following (and only) address in a section

VISA APPLICATION SUBMISSION LOCATION
SUBMISSION METHOD	BY MAIL
VISA APPLICATION LOCATION:	BRITISH CONSULATE GENERAL NEW YORK- NEW YORK

how could we confirm the correct one?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ealingguy said:


> Nyclon
> 
> Thanks you are a star, we will take all those points on board.
> 
> ...


Have you not read Annex FM 1.7 which lays out the options for meeting the financial requirement? Along with the on-line application you must also print out and fill out Appendix 2 which is where you indicate what Category you are applying under.



> Also the address to send the completed documents to is unclear, I did think it was:
> 
> 
> SETTLEMENT APPLICATIONS should be sent to: International Operations and Visas, 6 Millsands, Vulcan House, Sheffield, S3 8NH, United Kingdom
> ...


I answered this above. Sheffield.


----------



## Ealingguy (Apr 23, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Have you not read Annex FM 1.7 which lays out the options for meeting the financial requirement? Along with the on-line application you must also print out and fill out Appendix 2 which is where you indicate what Category you are applying under.




Nyclon,

thanks once agian:

i had not read this but i'm now looking for Appendix 2 to print but can't find it only the guidlines, do you have a link for it's location?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You really need to read Annex FM 1.7 to understand what Category you can apply under.

Appendix 2:

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/270484/VAF4A-Appendix2.pdf


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to clarify:
Officially the visa office is UK Consulate General NY, but the actual processing is done in Sheffield where your application must be sent.


----------



## misslen (Apr 23, 2014)

*spouse visa form need help*

Good Day,

can anyone post me the spouse visa application form? i was been looking in the VISA4UK website but i don't see the spouse visa application form.i am from philippines married with a british citizen
and my husband will move work to UK so we will be living there for good. please help thank you very much.

len


----------

